# C&C - Toy Car Traffic Jam



## tevo (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, long time no see 

Been busy with work / school / gym / etceteras, hadn't had much time to shoot for myself! Went out with a buddy today and did some shooting, came home with this. Let me know what you think 

#1



lotsacars by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## durhamskywriter (Aug 3, 2012)

are we supposed to count the impending crashes? because i can see four, LOL. the scene would almost be believable except for the fact that *all* of the cars are clean and shiny. i'm used to clean and shiny being an exception.


----------



## tevo (Aug 3, 2012)

durhamskywriter said:


> are we supposed to count the impending crashes? because i can see four, LOL. the scene would almost be believable except for the fact that *all* of the cars are clean and shiny. i'm used to clean and shiny being an exception.


surprisingly enough, these were all cars i photographed as they drove by. there must be lots of clean cars where i live


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2012)

NEAT.


----------



## tevo (Aug 4, 2012)

manaheim said:


> NEAT.



THANKS BBY<3


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

How do two vehicles end up back-to-back in real life?


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Aug 4, 2012)

Was this shot with a tilt shift or done in pp?


----------

